# هام وعاجل



## محمدطلحة (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ما هي مخاطر عملية اللحام بغاز الارجون ؟
ما هي مهمات الوقاية الشخصية اللازمة اثناء عملية اللحام بغاز الارجون ؟


----------



## يا الغالي (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*فيديو يتكلم عن اهمية السلامة في العمل*

http://gewc.ahlamontada.com/t123-topic


----------

